# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  اتصال lpc1768

## mehrayaneh

سلام
من میخواستم میکروم رو به یه دیتابیس mysql وصل کنم و با هم تبادل اطلاعات داشته باشن
میدونم ممکنه خیلیا دقیقا رو این حوزه کار نکرده باشن اما حداقل کلمات کلیدی این بحثو بگید تا بتونم بگردم تکه تکه به جمع یندی برسم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مشخصا میکرو شما نمی تونه مستقیما به دیتابیس وصل شه. اما کافیه یک اسکریپت PHP یا ... سمت سروری که MySQL رویش نصب است اجرا شود و Request ها را از طریق شبکه از میکرو دریافت کند و پاسخ دهد.

----------


## mehrayaneh

خوب من مشکلی با php ندارم
منظورم نحوه ارتباط میکرو با این اسکریپته
در واقع سوالم اینه که نحوه اتصال به سایت در میکرو چطور هست

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگر بردی که استفاده می کنید امکان اتصال به شبکه Lan را ندارد می بایست از یک برد کمکی مانند برد زیر کمک بگیرید:
http://www.electronic724.com/product/30/ENC28J60

----------


## mehrayaneh

ببخشید منظورم رو بد رسوندم
مشکل من سخت افزار نیست فعلا برای تست از برد آموزشی استفاده میکنم که سخت افزار لازم روی اون پیاده شده
مشکلم در برنامه نویسی میکرو هست
مثال هایی که برای میکرو وجود داره برای اتصال به کامپیوتره و میکرو در اون نوعی سروره
من میخوام میکرو کلینت باشه و به یک سایت اینترنتی وصل بشه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

قطعا اگر بگردید مثال های ارسال درخواست و دریافت پاسخ با پروتکل HTTP رو پیدا می کنید.

البته به شرطی که برد آموزشی شما امکان اتصال به شبکه از طریق وای فای یا Lan رو داشته باشه و یا ماژولی بهش وصل کنید که این امکان رو به شما بده.

----------

